# Dog has gas and frequently the runs!!!



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

my 7 month old American Pit has been having a great deal of gas lately and frequently has diahrea sometimes... im not sure if this is common or anything? i think it is from the food.. lol all he does is fart constantly lol... Im feeding him taste of the wild (Bison)... He was on taste of the wild (the Bird one)... i dont know if i should switch his food again or if its something else causing it? any Help or ideas here?? Thanks


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Gas can be a sign of a sensitive stomach ( food allergies). Am I understanding this right he didn't have gas or a loose stool when he was on the other TOTW.


----------



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Gas can be a sign of a sensitive stomach ( food allergies). Am I understanding this right he didn't have gas or a loose stool when he was on the other TOTW.


the gas wasnt that bad with the bird TOTW.. but his stool was still loose sometimes.. i mean the bison TOTW does have a little bit more fiber if that would do anything


----------



## bohawg (Nov 12, 2009)

Feed that puppy puppy food. till one year it needs the fat and calories to grow.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

if the bird type tow worked before then you shouldn't have switched it. If the dog was still loose with that food as well it can be a sensitivity to an ingridient of the food. When you switch a dog to a new food it can take up to two months before the dog poops normal. If you are switching his food quickly without giving him time adjust that could be your problem. In my experience, some pitbulls can have a sensitivity to rice, and brewer's yeast. You should add some plain yougurt to the food maybe this will help.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Rep for the yogurt comment. Make it like a tablespoon.....


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Rep for the yogurt comment. Make it like a tablespoon.....


Thank you sir, table spoon is the perfect serving size, make sure that you mix it with all the kibble so the dog has no choice but to eat it lol


----------



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> if the bird type tow worked before then you shouldn't have switched it. If the dog was still loose with that food as well it can be a sensitivity to an ingridient of the food. When you switch a dog to a new food it can take up to two months before the dog poops normal. If you are switching his food quickly without giving him time adjust that could be your problem. In my experience, some pitbulls can have a sensitivity to rice, and brewer's yeast. You should add some plain yougurt to the food maybe this will help.


im pretty sure hes not sensitve rice or brewers yeast because a few times since his stool was loose i cooked up some rice and added it to the food to help and that help with his stool.. the brewers yeast im pretty sure isnt the problem because i give him brewers yeast tablets every day for his skin because he had a demodectic mite and it help tons and no longer had spots... i have only had him on this food for about a month idk if i should give it more time or switch foods... i wanna put him on orijen but its expensive and i have 3 dogs to feed and they all get the same food.. any other recommended foods that arent very pricey?? thanks for all the help btw


----------



## UrbanLegend711 (Oct 30, 2009)

Purina One is a good food, and it isn't quite as bad as some of the others, but it's still up there. Beneful makes a good adult dog food. We give it to our GSD; it's about medium price range. Right now I have my pit pup on Purina Pro-Plan Large Breed Puppy, because her previous owner gave me an almost completely full bag with the dog. It's a great food, but runs about $50 for a 30-lb bag. I am pretty sure I will switch her to Purina One once she's finished this bag.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

x-caliber said:


> im pretty sure hes not sensitve rice or brewers yeast because a few times since his stool was loose i cooked up some rice and added it to the food to help and that help with his stool.. the brewers yeast im pretty sure isnt the problem because i give him brewers yeast tablets every day for his skin because he had a demodectic mite and it help tons and no longer had spots... i have only had him on this food for about a month idk if i should give it more time or switch foods... i wanna put him on orijen but its expensive and i have 3 dogs to feed and they all get the same food.. any other recommended foods that arent very pricey?? thanks for all the help btw


Does he get acne or face blemishes still? my brother's american bulldog went from Blue Buffalo to Kirkland and in two weeks he started to develop rashes all over his face and body and started to loose hair. The kirkland food contained brewer's yeast, he switched to raw and the problem went away. Everydog is different but I am not sure how I feel about the brewer's yeast supplement, obviously you have done your research and I hope that it wasn't recommended by a vet. Anyhow, since you have 3 dogs I would go with canidae all life stages, the protein is at 24% but the ingridients are excellent and you can supplement each meal with a table spoon of yougurt and some fresh boiled chicken. I usually do 1.5 cups of canidae + table spoon of plain yogurt + 4 teas spons of boiled shredded chicken. My dog had parasytes when I got him and he was in terrible shape, now that he is on this food he is doing very good plus he loves the flavor and his stools are extremely solid. It did take him about 1.5 months to start pooping right because his breeder had him on some terrible dry food and I switched foods in a day because I couldn't find the food they were feeding him. Canidae is not expensive as your other brands and in my opinion all those high protein foods could be using whey protein and other crap that we do not know about. I'd rather feed a decent dry kibble and put some fresh natural stuff on it to make it a balanced diet. In my opinion stick to one food only and do not switch around, I hear people like to switch around their dog food for variery, I don't think that is such a good idea. You can add new things maybe scrambled egg, Mackrel, meats... but do not switch the food around. Good luck:woof:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

UrbanLegend711 said:


> Purina One is a good food, and it isn't quite as bad as some of the others, but it's still up there. Beneful makes a good adult dog food. We give it to our GSD; it's about medium price range. Right now I have my pit pup on Purina Pro-Plan Large Breed Puppy, because her previous owner gave me an almost completely full bag with the dog. It's a great food, but runs about $50 for a 30-lb bag. I am pretty sure I will switch her to Purina One once she's finished this bag.


Not to sound Harsh but anything Purina makes is garbage

Purina one puppy food ingridients = lamb, BREWERS RICE, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, oat meal, fish meal, WHOLE GROUND CORN, POULTRY BY PRODUCT MEAL, ANIMAL DIGEST

these are poor quality ingridients, corn cannot be digested by dogs and it causes allergies, the by product meat can be feet, beaks, feathers = digusting and non nutricious ingridient. Animal Digest = that doesn't sound good to me it sounds like animal poop.

If I am not mistaken the Beneful foods contain terrible contents and they use coloring for their foods. You can look it up they are full of corn and by products. I had to look it up look at the ingridients of beneful simply terrrible...

Ingredients:
*Ground yellow corn*, *chicken-by-product meal*, *corn gluten meal*, *whole wheat flour*, *beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols* (source of Vitamin E), rice flour, beef, *soy flour*, Minerals (tricalcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), sugar, sorbitol, water, *animal digest*, phosphoric acid, sorbic acid (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, dried peas, dried carrots, calcium propionate (a preservative), choline chloride, Vitamins [Vitamin E, Vitamin A, niacin, Vitamin B-12, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin D-3], *added color (Yellow 5, Red 40, Yellow 6, Blue 2)*, DL-Methionine, glyceryl monostearate, garlic oil.

BY the way I looked at Beef Tallow and this is what I found:

Tallow is used in animal feed, to make soap, for cooking, and as a bird food. It can be used as a raw material for the production of biodiesel and other oleochemicals. Historically, it was used to make tallow candles, which were a cheaper alternative to wax candles.

Before switching to pure vegetable oil in 1990, the McDonald's corporation cooked its french fries in a mixture of 93% beef tallow and 7% cottonseed oil.[1]

Tallow is used in the steel rolling industry to provide the required lubrication as the sheet steel is compressed through the steel rollers. There is a trend towards replacing tallow based lubrication with synthetic oils in rolling applications for surface cleanliness reasons.[2]

Tallow can also be used as flux for soldering.[3]

Tallow is also the primary ingredient in some leather conditioners.

----------------------------------------------------------------

This is quite possibly one of the worst foods you can feed your dog.


----------



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Does he get acne or face blemishes still? my brother's american bulldog went from Blue Buffalo to Kirkland and in two weeks he started to develop rashes all over his face and body and started to loose hair. The kirkland food contained brewer's yeast, he switched to raw and the problem went away. Everydog is different but I am not sure how I feel about the brewer's yeast supplement, obviously you have done your research and I hope that it wasn't recommended by a vet. Anyhow, since you have 3 dogs I would go with canidae all life stages, the protein is at 24% but the ingridients are excellent and you can supplement each meal with a table spoon of yougurt and some fresh boiled chicken. I usually do 1.5 cups of canidae + table spoon of plain yogurt + 4 teas spons of boiled shredded chicken. My dog had parasytes when I got him and he was in terrible shape, now that he is on this food he is doing very good plus he loves the flavor and his stools are extremely solid. It did take him about 1.5 months to start pooping right because his breeder had him on some terrible dry food and I switched foods in a day because I couldn't find the food they were feeding him. Canidae is not expensive as your other brands and in my opinion all those high protein foods could be using whey protein and other crap that we do not know about. I'd rather feed a decent dry kibble and put some fresh natural stuff on it to make it a balanced diet. In my opinion stick to one food only and do not switch around, I hear people like to switch around their dog food for variery, I don't think that is such a good idea. You can add new things maybe scrambled egg, Mackrel, meats... but do not switch the food around. Good luck:woof:


thanks for the advice and no. no acne or blemishes. what does the yogurt do for them??


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

The yogurt will add beneficial bacteria to your dogs digestive tract. These bacteria aid in digestion of the food you are feeding. Not trying to but into the conversation, I have just had experience in this area. 

There are numerous reasons to add the yogurt. 

* The normal intestinal balance may have been disrupted by drugs, like antibiotics, steroids, chemo-therapy agents, etc.
* Dietary change or poor diet.
* Exposure to a virus or bacteria.
* Exposure to pollutants or allergens, such as pesticides, chemical fertilizers, cleaning products etc.
* Inflammation of the digestive tract.
* Stress due to changes in environment.

Any of the above can result in an over population of "bad" micro-organisms in your dogs guts. The yogurt will replace the beneficial bacteria to help return or maintain the balance. The same things can happen to humans too.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

One thing you may consider is sometimes when you change the puppies diet they have to adjust to it. Our dog's diet was changed and she had the farts for about a week. Now her stool is hard and she seems to be doing fine.

We also try a mixture.....I feel (in my experience) that dry dog food can be a bit hard on a puppies stomach because they are growing. Trying add something else to the mix of dry food. We sometimes add cottage cheese or yogurt and sometimes so raw meat bones. Sometimes we use oils which seems to help and she loves the taste.


----------

